# Pre-built seaview



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Has anyone heard any news on what is going on with the 1/350 scale
pre-built Seaviews? has it been scraped?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

moebiusman said:


> has it been scraped?


I hope not. I won't buy one if it has so much as a scratch on it! :wave:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I saw it listed for March at some webstore recently...


----------



## steve83 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Seaview pre-built??*

Hi Folks,
First post here-long time builder of kits (will probably get into that further
on another thread)-but a quick question here-anyone know how that pre-built Seaview is coming along? Yes, I built the kit version, but I was still planning on getting one of the pre-builts......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

7 threads below this one there's this: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281100


----------

